# ResellerClub/OrderBox DNS down for around 6 hours



## bizzard (Jun 9, 2015)

Have been using ResellerClub mostly for the domains and their DNS has been down for around 6 hours now. 16 IP's and none of them responds.

Their update: http://forums.myorderbox.com/index.php?/topic/5572-attack-on-dns/

Does anyone else here rely on OrderBox DNS only. Most of my customers do, as its easy to be managed from a single panel.


----------



## danielm (Jun 9, 2015)

We use ResellerClub for some of our domain orders and haven't seen any issues on domains that rely on their DNS servers. However, I did ping some of the nameservers and there is packet loss, so there may be an issue.


----------



## gonggo (Jun 9, 2015)

I have some domains on their DNS, and noticed that when my monitoring start to send notifications.


----------

